# Connecting a third monitor



## stormyallen (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi there! At the moment I have 2 screens connected to my Dell XPS and would like to connect a third, however my video card only has 2 slots. I would like to know if I can connect the third screen via a USB port using an adapter cable? and if this would work. Or is it possible to simply 'link' screens together via cable? I am using Vista. Can anyone help?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, you can't connect it using a USB cable, but there are USB video adapters, here's one: http://www.walmart.com/ip/StarTech....0000003142050&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=13215071

You can also stick a second video card in the machine and connect to that.


----------

